# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  Oversized MDO or MDF-faced plywood

## ronweaver

Has anyone ever heard of a plywood with a thin MDF face on it? I had assumed that the only thing close to this would be MDO, but someone was telling me it exists. I am trying to match a European material. I am also trying to locate a source for 5' x 12' sheets of it, or MDO. Any suggestions?

----------


## Paul Brewin

Yes, I have used MDF-faced plywood, it's a product typically used for building stages or for laminating panels in cabinet construction. It was on odd thickness, like 11/16", it's called "Pro-core". Can't answer for the 5 x 12 size, though it's probably available in MDO. I purchase from Royal Plywood out of L.A. area, they are knowledgeable and should be able to answer your question.

----------

